

Texas school board searching for “another side” to theory of evolution - zippo
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/02/texas-school-board-searching-for-another-side-to-theory-of-evolution/

======
lutusp
There has never been a more perfect litmus test for intelligence and education
than one's attitude toward evolution. Evolution and natural selection have
nearly the highest agreement between theory and observation of all scientific
theories.

But because of a certain contingent among the religious, anything that casts
doubt on a literal work-for-word reading of the old Testament must therefore
be wrong, and needs to be cast into the outer darkness.

This, in turn, arises from the intersection of two sets among people. Set one
are those who have religious beliefs. Set two are morons (and yes, boys and
girls, "morons" has a clear definition). The intersection of the sets has the
right combination of literalness and stupidity to want to ignore the role of
evolution in the world around us:

<http://i.imgur.com/XawS2xt.jpg>

The solution to this problem is ... wait for it ... evolution. It will take
some time before there are no more people who try to use rhetoric to fight
science.

